# up & down



## JasperJoe

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have those days when you feel, actually if this is to be my 2nd,3rd or 4th boy/girl i can cope. I'm going to be ok with it. 
Then other days when you just think, how will I feel when they say it's another boy? 

I must admit I am scared, one day I am fine the next i'm all over the place.
One thing i have been doing is looking at girls clothes and just loving them and wanting to buy them even though I don't know the gender yet.

Normally I can not stand little girls clothes, I wonder if it's a sign? 

1st June is my scan date, I guess you can all wait for the update.......I predict another boy but deep down have the slightest feeling that this could be a girl. 

Thanks for reading x


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

fingers crossed for your girl hun xx


----------



## chetnaz

I was the same before I found out. Seem days I'd be fine and think, hey bys are great so why would I be dissapointed in another little man?! Other days I'd think if I didn't have a girl I'd always feel like there was something missing, like our family wasn't complete. I too have only been drawn to girls clothes in this pregnancy. I couldn't even look at boys clothes, it just never entered my mind. And here I am, having a girl! So you never know, maybe it is a sign that you're drawn to girly stuff. Can't wait for your update hun, hope you get your little girl too. X


----------



## BlueHadeda

Yes!! I'm also going back and forth. One minute thinking....awww, so what if it's my 3rd boy? I love my other 2 boys so much, and I'm so very close to them, and they're such good, wonderful kids to have. So a 3rd one like them...it can just be a wonderful experience all around!! :happydance:

And then I remember that with this 4th c-section, I'm having my tubes cut, so if this isn't another girl for me, I'll never, ever have another girl. No chance ever again. So I'd be dissapointed because I won't ever get another chance, not because I would be sad to have another son.


----------

